# tractor tires: what tread pattern to use



## alexl12 (Jan 25, 2014)

so i need to replace a tire on a tractor i bought and figured id just spend the money and replace all four so I know they are all good. what different tread patterns are people using and what application are they used in? im just trying to see what all options i have. thanks for the comments


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Iam running R4's.
Many don't like R4's mostly because of traction,since tractor has frontloader and I've been known cross lawn more than once R4's leave little foot print...R4's tires are loaded.

I did consider turf tires but little more traction for use.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

What kind of tractor do you have? Lawn, Garden, Compact ect. What are you going to use it for? Cutting grass, Plowing snow, pulling a plow ect? What type are on it now?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is a good discussion and a couple pics from a long time ago. It might help...

http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/what-tires-do-you-run-831/


----------



## alexl12 (Jan 25, 2014)

well its a Kioti DK55 its a 55 horsepower tractor i will be using it for various tasks such as bushhogging scraping and mowing grass the occasional garden and yard maintenance


----------



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

In my opinion if you are going to be on a lawn you need turf tires if not ag tires are the way to go for traction purposes. imho


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a NH TC35A 4X4 & CC 7275 4X4 both have FELs, the CC has a 60" belly mower. Both tractors have super lugs. I drive on the grass all the time, the only time I leave marks on the lawn is when I have them in 4 wheel drive and turn hard. My yard is not like a gulf green bit I think looks pretty good, I also have a Gravely 8179(tractor 960lb + 250lb deck) loaded with 6ply ag (trencher) tires and If I try hard I can mark up the yard. If I go fast and turn hard, I can tear up the grass. Top speed for a 8179 is just over 8 mph. I have 4 springs that keeps the ground soft in the summer and I get stuck if I don't have ags on. I've gotten stuck with tufs, had to walk about 1,000 feet to get the CC 4x4 and pull the Gravely out with a chain, put the CC away walk back and then get stuck in a new spot. That was a pain in my a$$. I don't have that problem any with the trencher tires. Everyone has reasons for or against turfs, ags or whatever. You need to look at your property and match your tires with your needs. Winter, Spring, Summer, Fall.. Good Luck


----------

